# Polaris Sportsman Battery Light Flashing



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Anybody have this problem? Sounds like the voltage regulator or Stator.
Would these be easy to replace my self?


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

No I haven't. I like to pull on this guy for questions if you dont get an answer.
http://forums.atvconnection.com/polaris-atvs-ask-expert/
http://forums.atvconnection.com/polaris/336724-flashing-battery-light-2008-sportsman.html


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks. Have looked at a couple other forums. Don't think this was one of them.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Did you get it ironed out?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

No, not yet. Think I am just going to replace the the voltage regulator and the 
Stator. The battery is brand new so I know its not that.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

For Polaris questions........ http://www.polarisatvforums.com/

Search the forums for trouble shooting. The answer will be there. Join and you can ask questions... All Polaris owners.


----------

